# 629 .44magnum



## Gatman44 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have seen 2 629 S&W .44 magnums blown up using factory ammo, has anyone else seen or heard of any.


----------



## buck (Mar 20, 2010)

Seen as been there or heard about? 

629s don't "blow up" for no reason. The cylinders and frame are plenty strong enough to withstand pressures of SAAMI max day in and day out without "blowing up" much less with factory ammo. Culprit would probably be barrel obstruction.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Nope


----------

